# Who has the most HP out of g60?



## MooreVeeDub (Sep 19, 2002)

who has the most HP out of g60 and what is it , and tell us the set up


----------



## turbo8vg60 (Jul 7, 2003)

185whp,185ftlbs with a stock motor with a stage 1 charger, 68mm pulley, 310cc injectors, 21/4 exhuast and header, starion front mount. g60 turbo conversion made 230whp 225ftlbs with a t3/t4 turbo, 440cc injectors, sns chip, 3 in exhaust, port n polish 3 angle valve job head, audi 5k pistons, arps everywhere.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (turbo8vg60)*

233 WHP.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (MooreVeeDub)*

Here is the Official list , it probably needs to be *Updated* 
so you know the rules , put up or shut up. if it isn't on the list 
then there full of sh it. so if you wnat on post you dyno and we will add you.

G60 Top 20 Lists All ##are at the wheels
1.G60Jetta2dr
1.8l 8v P&P Stage 4 15psi fmic
190.0hp/203.0tq 
Avg = 196.5
2. G60 247 (G60)HIGHEST 8v hyd G60
Stage 4+, 65mm, 81.5mm bore, headwork, 30#, GIAC
190.1hp/198.1tq
Avg = 194.1
3. Fast_bunny
1.8l 8v g60 stage 3 head /liquid intercooler 
186.1hp/199.7tq 17psi
Avg = 192.9
4. lilg60rkt
8v Stage 4+, G60 58mm
186.3hp/196.5tq
Avg = 191.4
5. justg60stock 
1.8l 8v hyd p&p bbm stage 4 65mm G60
187hp/188tq 
Avg = 187.5
6. MaineCorrado
???
182.7hp/182.0tq 
Avg = 182.35
7.fastg60
1.9l fmic 3.5 fpr 5 chip#30inj header
p&p 17 psi
177.9hp 187.5tq
AVG=182
8. Lance-G60
???
179.0hp/185.0tq
Avg = 182

9. URIN 2ND
8v Stage 4+ G60
172.1hp/186.2tq 
Avg = 179.15
10. G60ING
???
172.0hp/186.2tq 
Avg = 179.1
11. BLUE NRG
???
176.6hp/180.1tq 
Avg = 178.35
12. G60Jason
???
172.0hp/184.0tq
Avg = 178.0
13. jwatts
???
167.8hp/185.9tq 
Avg = 176.85
14. 1993jetta GL (G60)
8v Stage 4+, TT D/P, 2.5 Exh.
172.5/172.8
Avg = 172.65
15. VW1990CORRADO
1.8l 8v Stage 4+
172.3hp/170.8tq 
Avg = 171.55
16. mpaster
???
164.6hp/174.7tq 
Avg = 169.65
17.MKRAD
1.8l stage 4 16psi
162WHP 172WTQ
add 40shot 202WHP 306WTQ
AVG=167
18.90GT-G60
???
170.5hp/160.4tq
Avg = 165.45
19.CVOVP
???
159.1hp/166.9tq
Avg = 163
16v G60 
1. DougG60 HIGHEST HP 16V 
2.0L 16V G60, 68mm, 8.7:1 CR, 30#, 3.6 bar FPR
stock cams, stock IC, 30lb inj 
211hp/206tq 
Avg = 208.5
2.DougG60 (Nitrous)
Stage 4+, 50-shot
215.0hp/232.0tq 
Avg = 223.5
TURBO 8v 
1. mrkrad HIGHEST Tubro HP 8V HYD HEAD 
1.8l 8v T3 Super 60 @ 20 psi
214.0hp/239.0tq 
Avg = 226.5
2.TdiVentoDave
1.8l 8v super 60 giant ft/mt intercooler 
194hp / 220tq
AVG = 207
3.Ronan
1.8l 8v P&P head &TB 30lb 260 cam T3-60 w/.48 
3.5 fpr 14psi
176WHP 213WTQ
AVG= 194.5
TURBO 16V
??????????
LYSHOLM 8v
1.Boomdaddymack HIGHEST HP 8V SOLID LIFTERHEAD 
Lysholm 20 psi, Air/Water, 8v Solid lifter head
226.4hp/225.5tq
Avg = 225.95
2. REPOMAN HIGHEST HP 8V HYD LIFTER HEAD 
2.0L 8v P&P w/a I/C stage 5 Lysholm 15psi #30 3.5fpr
192hp/202tq
Avg = 197
3.Crez
lysholm 15psi 260/268 cam #30 inj pnp head/intake 
tb, tt 2 1/4 exhaust
190hp 188tq
AVG=189
4.g60SWEEDE
1.8l 8v Lysholm
181.1hp/191.8tq 
Avg = 186.45
6.Padfan1
1.8l 8v lysholm fmic 12psi
171hp 181tq 
AVG=176
7.LysholmG60
1.8l 8v Lysholm
164.3hp/181.3tq
Avg = 172.8
8.smoked_g60
1.9l 8v Lysholm, non-intercooled, 9:1 CR
175hp/163tq
Avg = 169
9.Weaver
1.8l 8v Lysholm
151.7hp/160.7tq
Avg = 156.2
16v LYSHOLM 
1.JBETZ
1.8l 16v Lysholm 17psi 7.5-1 comp w/a i/c Tec III
254.4HP 219.8TQ
AVG=237.1
16V TURBO
1-16V: radoboy
2.0L 16VT 9:1 comp t3/t4E .48AR 17psi 272/268
42# injectors SNS 
267.9whp/230.8wtq
Avg = 249.35
20v Lysholm
???????????



_Modified by REPOMAN at 9:21 PM 11-6-2003_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (REPOMAN)*

stage 4 + 40 shot wet. werd. Torque ownz j00.
Nitrous works efi universal wet kit plumbed into ATP 8v reroute.
[email protected], 15-16psi (depending on day) at 6200 (charger weak eh).
Standard stage 4 upgrade, tt exhaust, no low temp thermostat, no low temp fan switch, ambient 90F iirc. cooling the charge down and hard low hitting boost makes for axle breaking, neck snapping response from a wet kit. 40 shot made nearly exactly +40whp (notice the peak whp hits twice in the powerband, odd).










_Modified by mrkrad at 2:51 PM 11-3-2003_


----------



## Ronan (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (REPOMAN)*

G60 Turbo.

176.5whp
213.1wtq
http://www.snstuning.com/Ronan...i.jpg


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (Ronan)*

some specs would be nice to fill in the blanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
like Inj size , ECU, Head work, PSI, what FI, ect.


_Modified by REPOMAN at 11:11 AM 11-3-2003_


----------



## Ronan (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (REPOMAN)*

Sure,
30lb injectors, stock IC, SNS chip, 260 cam, T3-60 w/ standard .48 turbine, 3.5bar fpr, ported head and TB.


----------



## Ronan (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (Ronan)*

Oh...14psi (waste gate won't allow more.


----------



## just g60 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (Ronan)*

i see im still in the top ten and i have less then $1000 in my old engine. just got another block with 180 compression all the way across the board. my old block only had 165 at best. alot of guys on here have way to much money in there engines and arent making the power they should. all i got to say is let me get my hands on a set of red top injectors, audi intake, get rid of this junk bbm stage4 chip which i think is why my engine started having problems ,got to get me a sns chip, a new clutch if anybody looks at my dyno pull u can see my clutch slipped in the begining of the pull or i would have had well over 190lbs of torque, the key to making power with a g60 engine is to make your head flow as good as possible, shave it alittle .040 is safe and you dont need a lyshom or turbo to make power with a g60. a g60 i believe that is working properly and well maintanced with the right port job and right pulley to match your setup and a aftermarket intercooler could maybe top all the lyshoms if done right. turbo would have a g60 in torque but if you took a turbo to a track you would have to drive the car alot harder to get the car around the track. im g60 through and through. i truly believe i could break 200whp with a 8v head and the underated and usually abused beyond repair gladder under the hood. i guess we will all find out soon enough.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (just g60)*

hell a ported head and an aba slug at 10:1 with decent intercooling should hit 200whp no problem. 
Who was the guy with the gti 1.8 lump that did 180/180 with an old gti 10:1 block? haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## fastg60 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (mrkrad)*

oh, come on.....don't forget me!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...04472
187 tq
177 hp
http://www.geocities.com/proxses/dyno.html


_Modified by fastg60 at 6:44 PM 11-3-2003_


----------



## bitchin'corrado (Mar 1, 2000)

I've dyno'd at 206whp/220tq.
rebuilt bottom-end(82mm pistions), stock top-end. 68mm [email protected] 12psi, 2.5" exhaust, stg2 nospeed chip, big a/w ic (27deg C intake temp)
I'll have to visit the dyno again, just to verify the numbers.


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (bitchin'corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bitchin'corrado* »_I've dyno'd at 206whp/220tq.
rebuilt bottom-end(82mm pistions), stock top-end. 68mm [email protected] 12psi, 2.5" exhaust, stg2 nospeed chip, big a/w ic (27deg C intake temp)
I'll have to visit the dyno again, just to verify the numbers. 

What's missing in this? 12 psi and 206 whp?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (sold on expense)*

yeah I smell it to B.S.








and so does everybody else.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (bitchin'corrado)*

why are you posting a dyno sheet that you know is wrong. Shawn screwed up on that plot. I thought you had a new accurate plot?
hence the torque and HP not crossing at 5200.


----------



## bitchin'corrado (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_
hence the torque and HP not crossing at 5200.









The hp is scaled 0-225, torque 0-270. That's why it doesn't cross at 5252 or whatever it should.
Like I said, I'll dyno again in a few weeks (or when i've got some cash







)


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (bitchin'corrado)*

you going on the vwdov dyno night or day when that happens?


----------



## bitchin'corrado (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

Right now it looks like they have the max cars, but I will put my name in if anyone drops out.
I want to see what chris' new lyshom pulls anyway


----------



## crez (Jul 8, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (MooreVeeDub)*

i want in on this too








190whp
188 tq
lysholm supercharger/15psi pulley, sns custom stage v chip, bbm 260/268 cam, #30 injectors, pnp/extrude honed head/intake manifold, ported tb, tt 2 1/4 exhaust


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (crez)*

good idea to post the dyno type too. Or the sheet. Dynojets tend to make more hp over some of the other brands, but then again a dyno isn't really accurate across the board other than for bench racing.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (mrkrad)*

Why is nobody in the US making over 200whp? You guys seem to do more to your G60's then in Europe but i see no big hp G60's??? 
I thought i was on the list?


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (Mad Mel)*

Mrkrad: i see you was in Amsterdam, did you like it?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (Mad Mel)*

definitely enjoyed it. Ready to go back anytime.
Remember dyno's vary from here to there. Things like temps, DA, air flow, heatsoak, dyno calibration and model affect the output.
Its bench racing. Your car might gain 20hp the next day you dyno because the air temp dropped 30 degrees and the shop is cool and your tires are pumped up.
The primary purpose of a dyno is tuning (timing/air fuel). It's very well known that one dyno can vary a helluvalot from the next. Even the same model. 
So take it with a grain of salt. There's alot of tricks one can do to increase your dyno readout or decrease it.
even the 1/4 is not accurate to some extent. I know my car at commerce,ga will run 2/10ths slower than down south 100 miles at a better track. And every car runs faster 1/4 mile in texas (lol).
So many factors ultimately make your car unique.
I find that the stage 4 corrado is a pleasant car to drive, generally reliable, and doesn't break the pocket book. 
Once you start to get hardcore theres many ways to make more powah. As much as your pocket book and time and skills can put into it. 
Some of us (no kididing) have stuff to do other than cars, or other car projects that take up our time and money. 
Sometimes i see these crazy pimped out mad engine cars and wonder exactly what do you guys do with your time lol. Between work, family, there's not alot of time to be hacking away always.
Europeans specially, mad amounts of time and energy spent. I wonder if they lock themselves in the garage all cold winter long and knuckle away. Me? i'm out driving like a fool. lol.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (mrkrad)*

well said Sam...Ive pulled off a dyno with a car that stopped making power over 4500 rpms and smoked a guy in a street race who was making 30 more whp than I did....my ol lysholm c vs a modded 1.8T GTi...repoman has the best attitude.. yeah nice dyno lets go to the track now and see whats up...thats what its all about anyway...
Branden


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

put my old setup on the list
191.5whp 183 wtq
1.8 pg stage 5, @10psi


----------



## G60Jetta2dr (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (MooreVeeDub)*

Looks like you have my numbers confused with G602drs.








I knew that was going to happen when I first saw his logon name.








See sig. 


_Modified by G60Jetta2dr at 6:17 AM 11-6-2003_


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (G60Jetta2dr)*

i have updated the list and seperated the 16v from the 8v
and added 16v lysholm . i know there will some soon.
and i know there is someone with a turbo 8v dyno that needs to be added
and as for madmel let's see the dyno and post your mods.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (REPOMAN)*

233Whp at 6672rpm and 263 wheeltorque (Nm) at 3691rpm. 261 hp at the crank at 6932rpm and 282 Nm at 5318rpm. Changes: VWM inlet manifold, flowed throttle body and u-bend, Rallye intercooler, SLS chip (with lambda) Second G-lader inlet closed (venting to atmosphere) Late type (yellow) apex strips. Still running pig rich at WOT and no extra timing advance
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=929733


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (REPOMAN)*

What happened to the 16vTs? I was on the last list a few months back. Is this no longer part of the official list? (8v turbo, 16vG60, 16VLysholm are







)
Brien


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (radoboy)*

I have dyno sheets but don't have webspace to host them.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (Mad Mel)*

we'd be glad to find a hoster . Just email them somewhere. to me [email protected] and i'll post them


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (Mad Mel)*

is this correct???
i haven't seen the sheet yet. and none of the Nuton meters b.s.
Mad Mel
Stage 4+, headwork & O/S exh. valves, Schrick 268/282, 308cc inj, Malpassi FPR, ported intake mani, Supersprint header, no cat, ported G60 (2nd gen), 65mm pulley
214whp/195wtq
Avg = 204.5
I guess we will make the list complete and add 16vt 
what sould the criteria be?? in Corrado body , uses PG block??
1-16V: radoboy
2.0L 16V Turbo
267.9whp/230.8wtq
Avg = 249.35
I need more info like specs and a dyno sheet.


_Modified by REPOMAN at 2:23 PM 11-6-2003_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (REPOMAN)*

http://sam.bytebandits.com/rado22/dyno16v.bmp
radoboy. It's big so i didn't post it. Looks like it had air fuel and rpm to boot to 7K. not sure why the dyno was cut short at 6250.


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_http://sam.bytebandits.com/rado22/dyno16v.bmp
radoboy. It's big so i didn't post it. Looks like it had air fuel and rpm to boot to 7K. not sure why the dyno was cut short at 6250.


I took the liberty of cropping it and making it a jpeg.


----------



## G60Jetta2dr (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (sold on expense)*

Edited: T04E on a 16V. Nice numbers.
Psst Repoman. I'm *G-Lader powered.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















G602dr is Lysholm powered. He has high HP numbers too. His 1/4 mile is quicker I think.
_Modified by G60Jetta2dr at 3:57 PM 11-6-2003_

_Modified by G60Jetta2dr at 3:57 PM 11-6-2003_

_Modified by G60Jetta2dr at 3:58 PM 11-6-2003_


_Modified by G60Jetta2dr at 8:41 PM 11-6-2003_


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (sold on expense)*

wait til spring, since my car decided to own the piss out of me all summer








its ok, i got some good plans for the winter tho.......








-Gravy-ness


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_
I guess we will make the list complete and add 16vt 
what sould the criteria be?? in Corrado body , uses PG block??
1-16V: radoboy
2.0L 16V Turbo
267.9whp/230.8wtq
Avg = 249.35
I need more info like specs and a dyno sheet.



Thanks. Not really sure what the criteria would be. If I don't belong on the list I am cool with that







. I was added to the other list made and figured since the 16v lysholm is about as far away from the stock g60 as a 16vT is I would fit in somewhere. Specs are 2008cc 16v 9:1 compression t3/t4E .48AR 42# injectors SNS 16vT chip.
And thanks for posting the pics sam and resizing "sold on". One of these days I will re-dyno this thing with the new head and run it to 7K +. I stopped at 6250 because the motor was relatively fresh and it was my first time at 17ps and I still had 5 hrs to drive it home. Oh well there is always next time.
Brien


_Modified by radoboy at 8:23 PM 11-6-2003_


----------



## G60Jetta2dr (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (MooreVeeDub)*








Err not to be a pest but I technically have a TMIC or top mount intercooler from a rallye golf with AC. 

Thanks man. I'm really glad you tracked that list. I think there are at least 2 or three g60 powered cars that dynoed more than I did. 
I wonder where they are.
Llew. 


_Modified by G60Jetta2dr at 10:04 AM 11-7-2003_


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who has the most HP out of g60? (G60Jetta2dr)*

http://www.vwforum.nl/data/sho...t=500
Link to the 217whp dynosheet.


----------



## carrizog60 (Sep 13, 2003)

to g60jetta:
i have the same type of i.c. but mine doesn t have that plastic thing in the back of the divers headlight(with 5 plastic walls)
do you have any fan in the back of the i.c. or any holes in the hood?


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (carrizog60)*

That ic is a ic from a Golf GTI G60 with a/c.(it should have no silencer)
There was also a Golf 2 TD with a ic like that (slightly different)


----------



## golfmk279 (Nov 10, 2003)

243,1 at the wheels


----------



## carrizog60 (Sep 13, 2003)

that s right! i have a gti g60...
other thing:
how many hp will a stock g60 do?(weels)
mine did 155(126.8weel) and 210 nm.
i know that could be better but my engine is tired(+200.000km).
but my "problem" is with your weels hp...
last post show 243.1 at the weels!that is an increase of +120hp!!!
too much...somethings must be wrong


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (carrizog60)*

indeed
the highest i ever knew about is JD's golf I 16vg60 who had 376hp at the crank, his engine is for sale for 14.950€
the highest 8v g60 i know is from ED and he has 300hp at the crank (very quick, little oval: avarige time was 23.5sec, 2d one did 23.04sec, ED did it in 20sec) his engine is also for sale
both guys live in the netherlands
ed:
http://www.corrado-club.nl/edvandemaand.php
jd (in 353hp state in his corrado before he built it in his golfI):
http://www.corrado-club.nl/jdvandemaand.php


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Back From the dead*

I know very few are messing with the G60 Charger anymore, but I'm sure there have been a few builds since 2003. Does anyone have a build powered by the G60 and passed DougG60 @ 211hp/206tq Avg = 208.5 with his 16V/G60 Combo? I don't care about your lysom or your turbo...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I sure hope mine surpasses that  It has been a very long and slow project, but I am hoping to finally swap out the 8v G60 on Standalone before years end.

2L 20v G60 in Signature


----------



## g60mikey (Feb 11, 2003)

Check the end of this thread has my dyno that i made 255whp 209wtq on my 16vg60. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2295420-some-pic-of-my-16vg60


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

I’m reviving my original G60(twin screw) ... coming soon


----------



## tbramich (Nov 10, 2006)

*this list still getting checked?*

I figured by now there would be bigger HP numbers on those g60s. 

Mine with a stage 3 and 65mm pulley dyno'd at 161 hp 160 ft lbs of torque. 

then set it up with a stage 4 chip, smaller pulley and bigger K&N air filter that night. took it out on the highway the next day and felt a huge difference- right before i blew the head gasket.

Now I have the motor pulled and I'm putting in the BBM G60 RS-300 Twin Screw, with a small pulley, stage 4 chip, 2.5" headers on borla 2.5" exhuast, with mk4 short shifter, 260 cam and 36psi injectors on the aluminum fuel rail, lightened flywheel & a front mounted cooler. hoping to be well over the 200 mark. shooting for the 240 250 range but I'd be happy if it came in higher! lol
Plan to use it as a street car to go get milk..lol


----------



## gereonb (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm going to take the controversial path here and say if you are truly into G60s it isn't really about the "Most HP" as there are so many ways to do that without spending silly money on apex seals and kluber grease. 
I am into G60s because of the powerband delivery and the unique technology. If I were just into having the most HP I would probably have a RS3 or something else with 5 cylinders and 4 rings on the hood.


----------

